# wasp deterent?



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have quite a few wasps that like to come and say hello everytime I go onto my balcony, does anyone know of a deterent to keep them away as I'm not as keen on them as they are of me!! Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

I waiter once burnt coffee on our table to keep the little blighters away and it worked.

They don't like the smell apparently, let me know if you try it and it works for you!


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

SWJ said:


> I waiter once burnt coffee on our table to keep the little blighters away and it worked.
> 
> They don't like the smell apparently, let me know if you try it and it works for you!


This might sound like a daft question but how did he burn the coffee?


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

It was a few years ago and can't quite remember sorry!

However, I have just Googled 'burning coffee wasps' and found these links:

Link 1
Link 2
Link 3

Hope they help


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Another thing to do is to put a narrow necked bottle with water in the bottom.
Smear something sweet and sticky around the top and inside the neck. The wasps will be attracted to it and end up falling in the bottle and drowning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Another thing to do is to put a narrow necked bottle with water in the bottom.
> Smear something sweet and sticky around the top and inside the neck. The wasps will be attracted to it and end up falling in the bottle and drowning.


Hehe, cruel Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hehe, cruel Veronica


I HATE WASPS:boxing:


----------



## Peter & Julie (Nov 14, 2011)

If you put sugar in the water of the bottle this also helps


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Peter & Julie said:


> If you put sugar in the water of the bottle this also helps


Just put a gin and tonic, ice and lemon on the table and watch 'em swarm, it has to be Gordons though, and Schweppes tonic, they don't like the cheap stuff. 

Well, they always come when I put mine down!!!:rant:


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Just put a gin and tonic, ice and lemon on the table and watch 'em swarm, it has to be Gordons though, and Schweppes tonic, they don't like the cheap stuff.
> 
> Well, they always come when I put mine down!!!:rant:


You could try the patented 'waspinator' (or make one) - the idea is to mimic a wasp colony nest (about the size of a party baloon) - Hang it in full view and it will (allegedly) keep them away over a 10m radius (approx) - the idea is that passing wasps will be fooled into thinking it is the HQ of a rival nest and as a territorial animal, it will not want to 'invade' the territory of the nest (for fear of being attacked and killed by the colony guards). We hung one on our balcony last week and I haven't seen a single wasp...(mind you I hadn't seen any so far this year so I'm not convinced it will work - come the summer there will doubtless be millions of wasps around as ususal) I live in hope...


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

kimonas said:


> You could try the patented 'waspinator' (or make one) - the idea is to mimic a wasp colony nest (about the size of a party baloon) - Hang it in full view and it will (allegedly) keep them away over a 10m radius (approx) - the idea is that passing wasps will be fooled into thinking it is the HQ of a rival nest and as a territorial animal, it will not want to 'invade' the territory of the nest (for fear of being attacked and killed by the colony guards). We hung one on our balcony last week and I haven't seen a single wasp...(mind you I hadn't seen any so far this year so I'm not convinced it will work - come the summer there will doubtless be millions of wasps around as ususal) I live in hope...


At the garden centre where I worked in the UK, we used to sell the small plastic/ glass 'hive lookalikes', it had an inside rim which trapped them once they dropped through the whole at the top, adding some sweet liquid to the rim was the attractor.

Job done!:clap2:


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

leesa13 said:


> I have quite a few wasps that like to come and say hello everytime I go onto my balcony, does anyone know of a deterent to keep them away as I'm not as keen on them as they are of me!! Any advice would be much appreciated.


Candles with the scent of Citronella. Known for keeping bugs away so may do the trick with wasps?


----------

